# should I get implants



## sadgirl1979 (Jun 4, 2014)

My husband says he has an addiction or problem with viewing pornography of women with extremely large breasts. I asked him if there is anything I can do to help with his problem and he said he thinks the problem would go away if I get large breast implants. I'm a 34D but compared to what he likes I am very small if you can imagine. I am really considering having the surgery because I now feel insecure with our sex life and feeling that I am not enough for him and that he isn't attracted to me. Any opinions on this subject are welcome.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

What do you think about this idea?


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

No. No! NO!

Lower back pain.

Besides. I don't know about him. But when the rubber meets the road, or silicone in this case, I would much rather real no matter the size.

I was with a woman with 34 D fakes. Looked wonderful in clothes. They were well done. I liked them to that point. But between the side ripple and the overall feel I just didn't care for them. Confused the crap out of the poor girl that I didn't care for them.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

sadgirl1979 said:


> My husband says he has an addiction or problem with viewing pornography of women with extremely large breasts. I asked him if there is anything I can do to help with his problem and he said he thinks the problem would go away if I get large breast implants. I'm a 34D but compared to what he likes I am very small if you can imagine. I am really considering having the surgery because I now feel insecure with our sex life and feeling that I am not enough for him and that he isn't attracted to me. Any opinions on this subject are welcome.


Kinda like having a penis in the upper 2% of the population and wife wanting it much bigger and dangerous surgery is the method to obtain it... When 99% of the population would have way more than they need. 

He has a problem, you have nothing to feel insecure about. Should feel very secure to have nice breasts and not even desire a monstrousity on your chest as he desires.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

sadgirl1979 said:


> My husband says he has an addiction or problem with viewing pornography of women with extremely large breasts. I asked him if there is anything I can do to help with his problem and he said he thinks the problem would go away if I get large breast implants.


How is you implanting your breasts with saline going to directly stop him from watching p videos? Truly. If you believe that, I have a bridge to sell you. In fact, that is really sh*tty that he said that.



sadgirl1979 said:


> I'm a 34D but compared to what he likes I am very small if you can imagine.


I am also a 34D and consider my size perfect (obviously, I am biased) but by no means is a 34D "small" (unless you are comparing it to Pam Anderson's mega 90s t!ts). 

Leave your ta-tas alone if you want to. Do not ever get surgical implants or ANYTHING because someone has told you it "may" cure their addiction to watching videos. 

That is seriously RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

No. Do not get implants. 

What he said was bs and highly unlikely to stop his behavior of watching those videos. He has a problem, not you.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

no


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

omfg.

no.no.no.no.

I got implants to keep my ex happy. It didn't keep him happy and it didn't keep his eyes from wandering. Now I'm stuck with really lovely boobs that I hate. 

Just don't do it. Get rid of the man before you do something that will scar you for life. You already have D cups. Do not ruin your body by screwing w/your breasts like that! It's not worth it. I'm telling you that you will hate yourself if you go through with it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

You don't give an alcoholic a drink to help them with an addiction. You don't give a scratcher ticket to someone addicted to gambling.

And you don't surgically alter your body because your husband can't quit staring at boobs on the internet.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

sadgirl1979 said:


> My husband says he has an addiction or problem with viewing pornography of women with extremely large breasts. I asked him if there is anything I can do to help with his problem and he said he thinks the problem would go away if I get large breast implants. I'm a 34D but compared to what he likes I am very small if you can imagine. I am really considering having the surgery because I now feel insecure with our sex life and feeling that I am not enough for him and that he isn't attracted to me. Any opinions on this subject are welcome.


I'd say don't do it. Other people have mentioned back pain and the possibility of the work not being done correctly, but I think your problem lies with your husband and not your breasts. My guess is that if you get implants, the pornography use isn't going to change. Why? Because he likes looking at pictures of naked women other than you, and new implants isn't likely to change that.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Um, no.


----------



## James2020 (Jun 4, 2014)

I definitely agree with everyone else, firm NO. The reasoning behind it all is wrong, and I highly doubt it would in fact change the situation.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Instead of implants how about a baseball bat?



View attachment 24722


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Did you tell him to go have surgery and get fixed for you?

hope you decided he is the one with the problem that needs fixed.

definitely not you.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm not against implants of they are something for you but this is Not going to to stop him from looking at porn


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

It flat out sucks that you feel the need/pressure to undergo surgery in order to get your husband off the computer. I'm sorry.

No.


----------



## homedepot (May 13, 2014)

I say why not get them? I am sure it will transform your life and who doesn't want all that good attention. There is a reason he mentioned it and I am sure you have thought about yourself. You have one life and one body. 

I can't wait for my wife too do hers.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy crap your husband is a jerk.

NO.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Have him lay off the porn. Permanently. He will then focus on what's important in life. Like you and him, life, walks along the beach, hand holding. Love... Some great sex. You know. Stuff that matters to the both of you.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Speaking as a guy...

Tell him to go get the implants. Then he can look at them all day in the mirror to his heart's content...

Btw, what's he doing to solve HIS problem, besides blaming you?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

PBear said:


> Tell *him* to go get the implants.


Perfect solution.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

homedepot said:


> I say why not get them? I am sure it will transform your life and who doesn't want all that good attention. There is a reason he mentioned it and I am sure you have thought about yourself. You have one life and one body.
> 
> I can't wait for my wife too do hers.


Why not get them? Oh let's see...back problems for starters. Healing time. The possibility of pocket collapse causing the dreaded "double bubble", sagging and weakening of the tendons,more painful mammograms, more difficult to detect breast cancer,possible leakage,replacement(Bc they aren't lifetime guaranteed),etc 

The list goes on and on. I sincerely hope you aren't pressuring your wife into this. If you are,she should kick your ass to the curb.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Maybe he could get eye surgery to make yours look bigger....


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Getting breast implants is a very personal choice, two things are obvious here pointing to the fact that you don't need them, 

You are asking a group of strangers in the internet

Your husband says it will fix a problem. 

Had you mentioned anything related to you as a person or your feeling then we'd be having a conversation about the pros and cons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

He won't be satisfied anyway. I have a friend who is into sail boats.

He started with a 30 footer, then saw a 32 foot boat that was all he'd ever need. He was happy until that 34 footer was spotted. It was the ultimate. Seriously...

...until he saw that 40 footer...

He's Up to 45 feet or so. Don't know for sure, haven't seen him in a month.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Add me to the no list


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

If you want them than i would suggest take his credit card go get them done. When you come home from surgery he can look at them when you hand him divorce papers.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Personal said:


> His love for you should be based upon who you are instead of what piece of meat you are.


 Holy cow folks, we are just talking about breast implants here. It's not like he's asking her to kill someone. I'm rather confused why there is so much anger directed at the OP's husband. I can only assume people didn't read her original statement very carefully. 

The OP's husband didn't demand she do it. *The OP asked him* what she could do, and he answered. That's all. 

And just because the he likes large breasts or even porn with large breasts doesn't make him a jerk. Plenty of men and women enjoy having implants and that doesn't make them bad people either.

Now having said that, I agree with everyone on one thing. You shouldn't get the implants unless you BOTH want them. It's your body, not his. Husbands today are not always there tomorrow, death or divorce often gets in the way. You could end up on your own, and resenting the choice you made after he's gone.

I have to add though, to those who warned about the risks, and poor quality, etc. Breast implants today are a good deal safer and better quality than in the past. My wife and I are both contemplating doing this.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Theseus, she is already a D cup. Holy crap any bigger and she's definitely in for back problems. I just feel like any husband who would even suggest surgery is a class A jerk. Again, already a D cup...


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Theseus, she is already a D cup. Holy crap any bigger and she's definitely in for back problems. I just feel like any husband who would even suggest surgery is a class A jerk. Again, already a D cup...


Exactly.

Not a fan of fake tits. But for women with very small As or maybe the smallest of Bs, I can understand them considering them. Society tells us tits are one of the big things of what makes a woman.

But a D not big enough? Holy sh!t. Wack job.

Shouldnt the wife just start collecting every John Holmes movie out there? Then even if hubby is already packing 8 tell him he could get it improved.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Tell him you will get your boob job done when his pecker is long enough to blow himself

NFW tell him to KMA

55


----------



## long_done (Jun 5, 2014)

I find fake implants to be a complete turn off... but if it's fine with you and your hub, what ever tickles your fancy.

I like my women natural.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Theseus said:


> Holy cow folks, we are just talking about breast implants here. It's not like he's asking her to kill someone. I'm rather confused why there is so much anger directed at the OP's husband. I can only assume people didn't read her original statement very carefully.


No anger from me and I read the first post carefully, I concur he hasn't asked her to kill someone.

Yet he does desire her to be something she isn't. Undergoing surgery in order to have breast implants isn't as simple as changing clothes.



Theseus said:


> The OP's husband didn't demand she do it. *The OP asked him* what she could do, and he answered. That's all.


Can you imagine the conversation? "I'm sorry honey but I feel I can't let go of my porn addiction unless you get your (lame) breasts fixed."



Theseus said:


> And just because the he likes large breasts or even porn with large breasts doesn't make him a jerk.


Of course he isn't a jerk for liking large breasts or porn that features the same. On the other hand to suggest a wife is inadequate because of something she can't help is being a jerk.



Theseus said:


> Plenty of men and women enjoy having implants and that doesn't make them bad people either.


Yes they do and no it doesn't, despite that unless the woman wants to inflate herself out of her own desire. She shouldn't have to risk her life for it.



Theseus said:


> Now having said that, I agree with everyone on one thing. You shouldn't get the implants unless you BOTH want them. It's your body, not his. Husbands today are not always there tomorrow, death or divorce often gets in the way. You could end up on your own, and resenting the choice you made after he's gone.


Absolutely!



Theseus said:


> I have to add though, to those who warned about the risks, and poor quality, etc. Breast implants today are a good deal safer and better quality than in the past. My wife and I are both contemplating doing this.


Yes they are safer, yet to this day things still go terribly wrong. If your wife does this I do hope nothing goes wrong.

All the best.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

No to surgery


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

For the record, I am not against implants, obviously because I have them. I am against a husband redirecting his problem onto the wife's body, as if women don't have enough body image problems!

Theseus, if your wife decides to go for implants go to the best surgeon you can afford. Look at their book of pics, look for symmetry and balance, look for nipple placement. Talk to the nurses at cancer centers and see who they recommend. 

I am thrilled with my results.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Theseus, she is already a D cup. Holy crap any bigger and she's definitely in for back problems. I just feel like any husband who would even suggest surgery is a class A jerk. Again, already a D cup...


She's a 34D, not a 36DD. If you google "34D" images, that size is decently big but not huge. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=34d...aXqAa-5YGoCg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=608

It also makes a difference if the wife is overweight. 34D breasts on an obese woman is a VERY different thing than the same breasts on a very thin woman.




Anon Pink said:


> For the record, I am not against implants, obviously because I have them. I am against a husband redirecting his problem onto the wife's body, as if women don't have enough body image problems!


But *she asked him*. So you are OK with breast implants, as long as the husband is silent and doesn't give an opinion one way or the other?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Personal said:


> Yet he does desire her to be something she isn't.


The same could be said of *any* woman who wants to get breast implants.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Well if she measures at 34 she's not obese. She's fairly small so the D's probably look big.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, pretty much. It's her body, her risk, her health. If he wanted giant boobs he should have married a woman with giant boobs.

And yes, I am well familiar with sizes. She is a 34D, which means she measures between 32-35 inches across her chest just under her breasts. That's a fairly small frame and not likely to be obese unless she is 4'7"


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

She asked him what she could do to help him with his "addiction", and he responded that she should basically feed the addiction.

What he suggested is manipulative and douchey.


----------



## funnybunny29 (Apr 1, 2014)

I say no also. He should appreciate what you have.


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

NoOoOo... Honestly, Do not get implants...


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

Hubby (out of the blue): "Oh, honey, I have a real problem with watching teenage porn. I just can't stop."
Me: "Well, if you are really finding it a problem then we should do something about it. Is there anything I can do to help?"
Hubby: "Yes, as a matter of fact there is. You can get yourself waxed and have a facelift."
Me: "And you can find yourself a good lawyer. You'll need one."

Sure, the OP may have asked what she could do to help. But it sounds to me like the hubby had been thinking hard about how he could get her to have a boob job without it looking like he was making an unreasonable demand. I agree with Fozzy. Manipulative and douchey.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> She asked him what she could do to help him with his "addiction", and he responded that she should basically feed the addiction.


Oh come on, so large breasts are an "addiction" now? If so, it's a pretty darned harmless addiction, which afflicts most males in the entire world!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

ClimbingTheWalls said:


> Hubby (out of the blue): "Oh, honey, I have a real problem with watching teenage porn. I just can't stop."
> Me: "Well, if you are really finding it a problem then we should do something about it. Is there anything I can do to help?"
> Hubby: "Yes, as a matter of fact there is. You can get yourself waxed and have a facelift."
> Me: "And you can find yourself a good lawyer. You'll need one."


I'm curious why would he need a "good lawyer" in your scenario. Are you implying that he did something illegal? Would a judge have the same anger against him that you would? I would submit that anyone who threatened divorce over such a trivial thing (especially a waxing!) is the one who would need that good lawyer, not their spouse. 



> _Sure, the OP may have asked what she could do to help. But it sounds to me like the hubby had been thinking hard about how he could get her to have a boob job without it looking like he was making an unreasonable demand. I agree with Fozzy. Manipulative and douchey_.


Well, I guess I can't fight this speeding train. There's a knee jerk reaction that *ANY* husband who suggests breast implants is a douchey, manipulative jerk. But I just wish some people here would just go by what the OP wrote without adding their own speculations into it. Things may "sound that way" to you, but not everyone else hears those "sounds".

So I guess implants are OK only if men don't suggest them because that makes us "douches", and we certainly aren't allowed to criticize them afterward, because that would make us critical jerks too. 

Lesson here: males aren't allowed to have *any* opinions about their wives breast implants!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

If a man had an average length penis,maybe even slightly above average,what would people say if his wife asked him to get surgery to make it bigger? 

Men specifically,how would you respond to this request? How would you feel about it?


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Men specifically,how would you respond to this request? How would you feel about it?


Personally, my response would be if I'm not doing it for you...there's the door. Go find someone who does. 

I'm not a charity case. There are plenty of women out there who would be more than happy with what I have to offer.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

MaritimeGuy said:


> Maybe he could get eye surgery to make yours look bigger....


Now that's really funny - had me chuckling in my cubicle


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

Suggesting breast implants if a wife is unhappy with her breasts is absolutely fine.

Suggesting breast implants before you marry the woman because you love her dearly but would prefer bigger breasts might be worth the risk.

Suggesting breast implants after you marry the woman in the full knowledge that you like large knockers and she doesn't have them is appalling behaviour in my book.

I added the waxing bit to my scenario for a bit of fun, but yes, if my husband suggested I undergo surgery because of his porn preferences then he would be hearing from my divorce lawyer. I should risk my life for that? Every surgery carries the risk you don't wake up. Every. Single. One. It might be a small risk but if he asks me to take it for his personal pleasure does he love me?


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

_If a man had an average length penis,maybe even slightly above average,what would people say if his wife asked him to get surgery to make it bigger? 

Men specifically,how would you respond to this request? How would you feel about it? _

Oh no this will be 25 pages in a day now. You just had to bring a penis option to this post huh Scarlett. Such a trouble maker you are


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

No! Your husband is a douche. That is all.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Eagle3 said:


> _If a man had an average length penis,maybe even slightly above average,what would people say if his wife asked him to get surgery to make it bigger?
> 
> Men specifically,how would you respond to this request? How would you feel about it? _
> 
> Oh no this will be 25 pages in a day now. You just had to bring a penis option to this post huh Scarlett. Such a trouble maker you are


She is a total trouble maker!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Eagle3 said:


> _If a man had an average length penis,maybe even slightly above average,what would people say if his wife asked him to get surgery to make it bigger?
> 
> Men specifically,how would you respond to this request? How would you feel about it? _
> 
> Oh no this will be 25 pages in a day now. You just had to bring a penis option to this post huh Scarlett. Such a trouble maker you are


It was the only thing I could think of that would be a fair comparison. I was going to ask if you're a bald man how would you feel if your wife pressed you to get a hair transplant but that doesn't seem anywhere near as severe as the surgery for breast implants.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> If a man had an average length penis,maybe even slightly above average,what would people say if his wife asked him to get surgery to make it bigger?
> 
> Men specifically,how would you respond to this request? How would you feel about it?


Just to get the "balls" rolling...

"Lengthening
Approximately one-third to one-half of the penis is inside the body, where it is attached to the undersurface of the pubic bone by suspensory ligaments. These ligaments make the penis arch under the pubic bone. Surgically releasing these ligaments brings more of the penis outside the body, allowing it to protrude further outward on a straighter path and providing more functional length. Click here to view penis enlargement surgery photos in our photo gallery."

"Widening
Two successful procedures that widen the penis involve grafting procedures - AlloDerm dermal graft and the dermal fat graft techniques. Dermal fat grafts are usually taken from the patient's buttocks or groin and passed under the penile skin. The grafts are obtained from a scar in the donor incision site. Harvesting of the graft adds time to the length of the operation.

AlloDerm dermal grafts are obtained from a tissue bank prior to surgery. This method eliminates incisions and scaring at the donor site, and reduces the duration of the procedure. The grafts can be stacked on top of one another to give the desired width to the penis. Many men obtain a 30 percent permanent increase in penile circumference from this technique.

Both lengthening and widening the penis through plastic surgery is performed on an outpatient basis, either at a hospital or in a private surgical facility, using a combination of anesthetic techniques that assure a painless surgical experience."

Before and after pics: Procedure Category - Philadelphia Plastic Surgery Before & After Photos


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

But Scarlet I will answer seriously anyway. Its a good point to make really. But I dont think its fair when guys comment or make remarks about what size a womens breast are. The reason? I always looked at it the same way as a guys penis. Why make a crack on someone about a body part they have no control over? Why make remarks to a woman about how small or too big her boobs are, she didnt ask for that size. Just like have i been with women that wished i had a bigger penis? I am sure, but cant do much about it. Hey i would like a bigger one too. But thats the cards we are all dealt.

Thanks dad. Not only did you bail on raising me but you had to leave me your Irish genes!


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

34D is Ample

he's nuts

don't do it.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

sadgirl1979 said:


> My husband says he has an addiction or problem with viewing pornography of women with extremely large breasts. I asked him if there is anything I can do to help with his problem and he said he thinks the problem would go away if I get large breast implants. I'm a 34D but compared to what he likes I am very small if you can imagine. I am really considering having the surgery *because I now feel insecure with our sex life and feeling that I am not enough for him and that he isn't attracted to me.* Any opinions on this subject are welcome.


OP,
I haven't read any of the other posts (no time) but if TAM patterns hold true, you will receive a lot of good advice. I just had to pipe in to say that there is absolutely no reason for a woman with 34Ds to be guilted/shamed/coerced into getting freakishly large breasts the size of basketballs. The bolded portion of your statement above is not a healthy basis to make this kind of decision. Your husband is being twisted and warped in his own personal fantasy world and he is now trying to project those fantasies onto you. 
I will also GUARANTEE that if you go through with the implants to gain the size that he wants, his fascination with them will only last for a while. At first he will think he had died and gone to heaven. After a while, the novelty will wear off and he will continue/go back to gigantic breasted porn and/or tell you that he thinks you would be even hotter by getting your breasts even larger. Acquiescing to his wants will not be the end of the story. And in the meantime, you are stuck with having to find custom made bras and tops and not being able to bend over and tie your shoes. Your husband is being very selfish and he is preying on your insecurities and doubts for his own benefit.
*Don't. Do. It.*


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Before and after pics: Procedure Category - Philadelphia Plastic Surgery Before & After Photos


Oh, yes, much nicer. Think I'll show these to my h, let him know how he can keep my eyes and thoughts on him. I'm sure he'll be jumping for joy at the prospect.

</sarcasm>


----------



## homedepot (May 13, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Why not get them? Oh let's see...back problems for starters. Healing time. The possibility of pocket collapse causing the dreaded "double bubble", sagging and weakening of the tendons,more painful mammograms, more difficult to detect breast cancer,possible leakage,replacement(Bc they aren't lifetime guaranteed),etc
> 
> The list goes on and on. I sincerely hope you aren't pressuring your wife into this. If you are,she should kick your ass to the curb.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



LOL, sounds like alot of people are getting very touchy about the enhancement subject. There are people such as myself that believe that you have one life to live and if you feel you want a bigger butt, or boobs then so be it. Have you had implants before? 

Also I am not pressuring her to do anything. She has small boobs and wants them bigger. I am not talking Ava Devine big but deff more that her A cup.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

homedepot said:


> LOL, sounds like alot of people are getting very touchy about the enhancement subject. There are people such as myself that believe that you have one life to live and if you feel you want a bigger butt, or boobs then so be it. Have you had implants before?
> 
> Also I am not pressuring her to do anything. She has small boobs and wants them bigger. I am not talking Ava Devine big but deff more that her A cup.


The touchiness comes from people acting like implant surgery isn't serious and isn't a big deal. The flip attitude about it sucks. I too believe we have one life to live and we're only given one body. Unless you've had cancer or have seriously malformed breasts..why cave to social and marital pressure and potentially ruin your body with surgery when you don't need it?? 

Yes,I have implants regrettably...my comments about it can be found on page 1.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why not get them? Maybe because you don't want them??? Life is way too short to do something to your own body for no reason other than to please someone else. 

If my porn addict husband told me that he'd quit watching porn if I shaved my head, or my nether regions, or if I ate a big mac every day, or got a tattoo, or even wore certain clothes, I'd laugh in his face. Nothing *I* do is going to make him quit watching porn. And the fact that he doesn't get that would be a SERIOUS problem.

The question here isn't whether implants are the way to go or not, the question is should she do it for her self-admitted porn addict husband so that he quits watching porn. The premise is laughable.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

sadgirl1979 said:


> My husband says he has an addiction or problem with viewing pornography of women with extremely large breasts. I asked him if there is anything I can do to help with his problem and he said he thinks the problem would go away if I get large breast implants. I'm a 34D but compared to what he likes I am very small if you can imagine. I am really considering having the surgery because I now feel insecure with our sex life and feeling that I am not enough for him and that he isn't attracted to me. Any opinions on this subject are welcome.


 When you married him, he knew what your bra size was and he had no complaints. Now he wants you to be his personal porn plaything.

That's flat out wrong and maybe you should tell him that you'll get the boob job but he has to get a implant that makes his equipment about two-three inches bigger because your require more and let him think about that for a while. And a bit thicker too for good measure.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> She is a total trouble maker!


Only for guys with small ones

55

ETA unless you truely want them........Getting a boob job would be a hugh # 3 only another surgery will make go away

and lets not forget "They are real and they are spectacular"


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> Only for guys with small ones
> 
> 55


or massive ones. don't forget I'm a fan of the average and perhaps an inch or so above average.


----------



## homedepot (May 13, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> The touchiness comes from people acting like implant surgery isn't serious and isn't a big deal. The flip attitude about it sucks. I too believe we have one life to live and we're only given one body. Unless you've had cancer or have seriously malformed breasts..why cave to social and marital pressure and potentially ruin your body with surgery when you don't need it??
> 
> Yes,I have implants regrettably...my comments about it can be found on page 1.



I don't agree. If I had a small penis and I wanted more out of my sex life, you best believe I will have that surg done. I am sure you loved every minute of that attention you got.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> If a man had an average length penis,maybe even slightly above average,what would people say if his wife asked him to get surgery to make it bigger?
> 
> Men specifically,how would you respond to this request? How would you feel about it?



Here's what I wouldn't do. I wouldn't:

1) Call my wife a "douche" or equivalent name.

2) Divorce her for the suggestion.

3) Shame her on an internet forum.

4) Get it done unless I also wanted it done. 

Anyway, it's not a great comparison because breast implants are FAR more common than penile implants, in fact it's one of the most common surgeries there is. 

Here's a better question to ask. What if this was a lesbian couple? One partner asked the other what should could do to increase her attraction, and the other one suggested breast implants. Would you still call her a "jerk" and a "douche"? I am pretty confident that the replies in this forum would not be *nearly* as harsh. 

I'm also pretty confident that you all know it too.


----------



## homedepot (May 13, 2014)

ClimbingTheWalls said:


> Hubby (out of the blue): "Oh, honey, I have a real problem with watching teenage porn. I just can't stop."
> Me: "Well, if you are really finding it a problem then we should do something about it. Is there anything I can do to help?"
> Hubby: "Yes, as a matter of fact there is. You can get yourself waxed and have a facelift."
> Me: "And you can find yourself a good lawyer. You'll need one."
> ...



I do believe there is a part missing from that story. Always two sides to a story. It's deeper than that and if you think for one second that the OP hasn't given it a thought before hubby said anything, you are crazy. 

Get it done and enjoy your hubby and the rest of humanity drooling at you.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

homedepot said:


> I don't agree. If I had a small penis and I wanted more out of my sex life, you best believe I will have that surg done. I am sure you loved every minute of that attention you got.


You can be sure of that all day long but it doesn't mean you're correct. It's best to refrain from assuming you know anything about strangers on the internet. Not every woman is after the attention her body brings. 

Also, I didn't ask if you'd do it bc you felt like you had a small penis. I asked how you'd feel if your wife asked you to do it even if you had an average to slightly above average penis.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Here's what I wouldn't do. I wouldn't:
> 
> 1) Call my wife a "douche" or equivalent name.
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter if it's more common or not. Both procedures can be very dangerous and can have disastrous complications. 

I was in a brief relationship with a female but that was a long time ago. If I was in a relationship with her currently and she was telling me I needed implants if I wanted her to stop looking at porn,I wouldn't come to a board asking for help. I'd let her know I can do many things to make myself more attractive but surgery is not and never will be one of those things. Then I'd likely leave her. I don't call my partner names so jerk and douche wouldn't be used by me personally.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

If OP truly wants implants then I can fully support that even if I think it's a mistake. My mother got implants bc her boobs were so destroyed from having 2 kids. She looked fantastic when they were done and they were perfect for her body size and shape. She did it because she had been wanting to feel confident about her breasts for years. I supported her choice. 

I don't agree with anyone having a medical procedure done simply bc their partner has convinced them to do it or duped them into thinking it would end a porn problem. That's my ONLY argument in this thread. I don't think anyone should try to influence their partner to go under the knife for cosmetic purposes.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> It doesn't matter if it's more common or not. Both procedures can be very dangerous and can have disastrous complications.
> 
> I was in a brief relationship with a female but that was a long time ago. If I was in a relationship with her currently and she was telling me I needed implants if I wanted her to stop looking at porn,I wouldn't come to a board asking for help. I'd let her know I can do many things to make myself more attractive but surgery is not and never will be one of those things. Then I'd likely leave her. I don't call my partner names so jerk and douche wouldn't be used by me personally.


Some partners would use that backhanded of an insult in their normal daily interaction. Your supposed to have a "thick skin" to take it. I personally think it's not good to be on the receiving end of it, and also the issuer is ignorant. However many people in this world will pile ontop when they witness such treatment.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Not a fan of fake tits. But for women with very small As or maybe the smallest of Bs, I can understand them considering them. Society tells us tits are one of the big things of what makes a woman.


Those women just need to find a guy who appreciates them (and "them" too). The last woman I had sex with had AAs and I thought they were perfect!

The OP shouldn't get implants, no way.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

homedepot said:


> I do believe there is a part missing from that story. Always two sides to a story. It's deeper than that and if you think for one second that the OP hasn't given it a thought before hubby said anything, you are crazy.
> 
> Get it done and enjoy your hubby and the rest of humanity drooling at you.


We have no idea whether the OP has ever 'given it a thought' before or not. Or whether 'the rest of humanity' would drool at her.

You seem to entirely missing the point that her hubby told her this in response to her asking what she could do to help him get over a *PORN ADDICTION* (his words). Do you know anything about addictions at all?? And even if you don't want to call it an addiction, even if it's just that he REALLY likes looking at big boobs and porn, her getting nice big new ones will keep him occupied for about a half a day, then chances are pretty darned good that he'll just be on to bigger and better ones again with the porn.

If the OP comes back here and says that she DOES want implants for her OWN reasons, fine. But to get them only because your spouse is into big boobs and porn is the worlds stupidest reason to do so. You also seem to be missing that point.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Theseus said:


> Here's a better question to ask. What if this was a lesbian couple? One partner asked the other what should could do to increase her attraction, and the other one suggested breast implants. Would you still call her a "jerk" and a "douche"? I am pretty confident that the replies in this forum would not be *nearly* as harsh.
> 
> I'm also pretty confident that you all know it too.


Theseus, I have been refraining from comments on this thread unless the OP ever actually comes back... but I just need to say that I think you may be missing the point - it's not that the H has a genuine relationship need for his W to have larger breasts or not - it's that he has lead her to believe her puny 34D's have caused his porn addiction.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lon said:


> Theseus, I have been refraining from comments on this thread unless the OP ever actually comes back... but I just need to say that I think you may be missing the point - it's not that the H has a genuine relationship need for his W to have larger breasts or not - it's that he has lead her to believe her puny 34D's have caused his porn addiction.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree:

EXACTLY


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I was in a brief relationship with a female but that was a long time ago.



:redcard: *WHOA*!!! Hold the phone. That is an interesting statement.

Not to hijack the thread, but Scarlet, in a previous post, you were adamant that you "couldn't handle it" if your husband ever said he was bisexual, and you even got angry at me for suggesting that was a very rigid attitude. 

You even said you would divorce him for it!

Isn't that a bit hypocritical? It's OK for you to be attracted to the same sex, but not OK for your husband?

Oh wait, not a bit, a lot! Just wow.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Theseus said:


> :redcard: *WHOA*!!! Hold the phone. That is an interesting statement.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but Scarlet, in a previous post, you were adamant that you "couldn't handle it" if your husband ever said he was bisexual, and you even got angry at me for suggesting that was a very rigid attitude.
> 
> ...


Good lord, she never said she's bisexual. And she also said she would INVOLUNTARILY be taken aback if her husband suddenly admitted he was. And what she said she couldn't handle was meeting his needs in that way. Way to take stuff out of context.

Why are you pursuing this anyway?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> And she also said she would INVOLUNTARILY be taken aback if her husband suddenly admitted he was. And what she said she couldn't handle was meeting his needs in that way. Way to take stuff out of context.


Actually, she said she would divorce him for it. I just edited my comment above to clarify that.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Theseus said:


> Actually, she said she would divorce him for it. I just edited my comment above to clarify that.


So what? She isn't bi. Unless you can go stalk her posts some more and find one where she says she IS.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Not bi...just young and confused. DH knows all about my past. It is his choice to be ok with it,I didn't force him to be ok with it. We are different people so I expect us to have different boundaries.
Yes,I would likely divorce DH if he came out and said he was bi Bc that would mean he had needs I couldn't meet. Unless he was into being banged w a strap on..then I could manage 
Maybe he's confident I'm ok without a woman's touch Bc he's such a sex god...who knows *shrug* he's a confident dude when it counts.
But go on and keep looking for things to challenge me with,Theseus,even if they have absolutely nothing to do with the thread. It's alllllllll good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Theseus said:


> :redcard: *WHOA*!!! Hold the phone. That is an interesting statement.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but Scarlet, in a previous post, you were adamant that you "couldn't handle it" if your husband ever said he was bisexual, and you even got angry at me for suggesting that was a very rigid attitude.
> 
> ...


It's so funny that you act like you JUST found out about this LOL You tried to call me out on my supposed hypocrisy directly in the thread you're referencing. 

Tell me exactly why you like to get in my face about things I post. I'm curious  Looks like you get a lil whiny and shouty over things CM and several others say as well..that much is evidenced in just the one thread. So what's up with that? Enlighten me.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> So what? She isn't bi. Unless you can go stalk her posts some more and find one where she says she IS.


Bringing up one old post (that I only remember because I was in that thread) = "stalking"? Please.



ScarletBegonias said:


> But go on and keep looking for things to challenge me with,Theseus,even if they have absolutely nothing to do with the thread. It's alllllllll good.


It's not about challenging you. You are the one who, out of nowhere, just admitted that you used to be in a bisexual relationship. That just floored me, since you previously took such an extreme stand against male bisexuality.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh pulEEEEEEEz


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> It's so funny that you act like you JUST found out about this LOL You tried to call me out on my supposed hypocrisy directly in the thread you're referencing.


Where was that?



> Tell me exactly why you like to get in my face about things I post. I'm curious  Looks like you get a lil whiny and shouty over things CM and several others say as well..that much is evidenced in just the one thread. So what's up with that? Enlighten me.


Sounds like I'm not the one getting a "lil whiny" here.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Bringing up one old post (that I only remember because I was in that thread) = "stalking"? Please.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about challenging you. You are the one who, out of nowhere, just admitted that you used to be in a bisexual relationship. That just floored me, since you previously took such an extreme stand against male bisexuality.


It wasn't out of nowhere. I've admitted to being in a relationship with a female. I'm sorry you missed the post,it was a while ago and i really can't remember which thread it was in to be honest. Truthfully,I'm fine with you bringing it up and even being floored by it but I wish you hadn't been so in my face about it like "AH HA!! HYPOCRITE!!! I CAUGHT YOU!!" LOL That's really how it came off even if you didn't mean it to be like that. 

Also,I don't understand where you think I took an extreme stand against male bisexuality. Are you having trouble understanding that Im ok with all sexual preferences but I just couldn't handle being in a relationship with a bi man? I really can't see how that translates to you as me saying I'm extremely against it. It's odd how you choose to see it that way. The comments you highlighted don't indicate I'm against male bisexuality at all...they indicate i'd feel insecure if my husband came out as bi and it would likely ruin my marriage. Not bc I'm against bisexuality...I'm sorry you can't wrap your mind around that.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Scarlet, remember back in 5th or 6th grade and there was that boy in class that used to bother or tease you? You thought he was such a brat but it ended up that he had a crush on you?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Where was that?


I apologize,I thought that particular thread was where I posted about my previous female relationship. It wasn't,so you're justifiably shocked. I take back my original "LOL" at you. 



Theseus said:


> Sounds like I'm not the one getting a "lil whiny" here.



I'm ok with you taking me as whiny. You're wrong,but that's alright.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> Scarlet, remember back in 5th or 6th grade and there was that boy in class that used to bother or tease you? You thought he was such a brat but it ended up that he had a crush on you?


Just when you think you're through with middle school


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> The comments you highlighted don't indicate I'm against male bisexuality at all...they indicate i'd feel insecure if my husband came out as bi and it would likely ruin my marriage. Not bc I'm against bisexuality...I'm sorry you can't wrap your mind around that.



It's hard to "wrap my mind" around someone who would divorce her husband if he admitted to bisexual feelings, yet she was once bi herself! It just seems like a huge double standard, putting aside that it sounds rather intolerant. 

But whatever. Your life is your own, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Theseus said:


> so I'll leave it at that.


I hope so, man, because you're derailing the f*ck out of this thread.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Theseus said:


> It's hard to "wrap my mind" around someone who would divorce her husband if he admitted to bisexual feelings, yet she was once bi herself! It just seems like a huge double standard, putting aside that it sounds rather intolerant.
> 
> But whatever. Your life is your own, so I'll leave it at that.


it would be a huge double standard if I expected DH to be ok with my past. I didn't expect anything from him. I was open and honest and he CHOSE to accept it. So where's the double standard? he happens to be more tolerant than me on certain things.

Also, Just because I ate p*ssy and kissed girls when I was a teenager doesn't mean I am bisexual. It means I was a screwed up little girl who didn't know how to fill a void in my heart. 

The thought of being with a woman doesn't even cross my mind. But you've got it in your head that I'm some hypocrite and have double standards...so you rock on with that. :roll eyes:


On topic, anyone else think OP should have implants to cure her husband's porn obsession?? Anyone else think OP is coming back here??


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> On topic, anyone else think OP should have implants to cure her husband's porn obsession?? Anyone else think OP is coming back here??


No and no


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree that OP's husband is a jerk. But let me be clear: I don't say this because he suggested implants. The OP's first sentence states her husband is a self-described addict to large breasts, and watching porn with large breasts. OP altering her body will not, I repeat will NOT, help an addiction. OP's husband needs to look inward and find ways to overcome this addiction that has caused strain on his relationship; not externalize his issue by saying implants will help. The only reason anyone should undergo major surgery on their body is if that person is 10000% sure they want to do for themselves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

OP, I happened to notice that twice this morning (well, both times I looked) you were reviewing this thread.

Do you have any thoughts on what you've read or any more information to offer? How is your marriage in other areas?


----------



## sadgirl1979 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who has replied. I appreciate all the feedback. I honestly hadn't thought about it in the light of that I would be "feeding an addiction" by doing it. Really it had never occurred to me to look at it that way, but it is a good point. I had thought about getting implants before, too, so I am not against getting them. I guess I should also mention I have a toddler and am 5 months pregnant so I have been contemplating doing the "mommy makeover" after baby #2 to get something close to what my old figure used to be. I'm 5'3" and 124 lbs right now - was 115 before I got pregnant with baby #2, so I'm pretty thin but everything is not in the same place it used to be! I just thought in my little fantasy world that maybe if I got my chest to his "dream" size it would make him more attracted to me and make me, in turn, feel better about myself. I know I shouldn't base how I feel about myself on what anyone else thinks, but it would be nice to feel like my husband is attracted to me! I think this just all happened at the worst time since I feel extra emotional with the pregnancy hormones raging... Again, thanks to all who posted - it has been enlightening to read everyone's opinions.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

If you feel like your body isn't a representation of you, and you believe that augmentation would help your appearance match your personality, and you think the benefits to your self-image outweighs the drawbacks of a fairly serious medical procedure, and it doesn't cause financial or other strain upon you, then go for it.

But it will not do a single thing to help your H deal with his own issues, his porn addiction will not go away - if you get the augmentation, assuming he is still interested after you have recovered and your scars have started to heal all that trouble may end up only offering him a few moments of novelty.

Your H should be attracted to you for a whole lot more than your cup size (or other physical attributes) or else you will find that as you age he will only become less and less attracted to you. These are issues that you should both be addressing now before they get worse, but I do think it is very important for both spouses to put effort into their appearance for their own sake as well as their partner.


----------



## homedepot (May 13, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> You can be sure of that all day long but it doesn't mean you're correct. It's best to refrain from assuming you know anything about strangers on the internet. Not every woman is after the attention her body brings.
> 
> Also, I didn't ask if you'd do it bc you felt like you had a small penis. I asked how you'd feel if your wife asked you to do it even if you had an average to slightly above average penis.



If my Wife asked then you best believe I have thought about it myself. I would feel a way at first but I will look at the up side of it. I should "Refrain" from saying that you seem like a glass half empty kind of gal. 

Once again, I am sure she has given it thought herself.


----------



## homedepot (May 13, 2014)

sadgirl1979 said:


> Thank you to everyone who has replied. I appreciate all the feedback. I honestly hadn't thought about it in the light of that I would be "feeding an addiction" by doing it. Really it had never occurred to me to look at it that way, but it is a good point. I had thought about getting implants before, too, so I am not against getting them.




Thank you for being honest. It's your life and your body and you can do as you please. Don't let others sway you away from what you want based on there regrets. For those who say the physical attributes shouldn't matter are either old, or delusional. Unless you met on the net, had a long term relationship, and fell in love before you ever showed him a pic...... It matters.


Good luck with everything and you are cool in my book either way:smthumbup:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

homedepot said:


> If my Wife asked then you best believe I have thought about it myself. I would feel a way at first but I will look at the up side of it. I should "Refrain" from saying that you seem like a glass half empty kind of gal.


Glass is half empty? My goodness you seem very fond of making judgments about people you know absolutely nothing about. I should "Refrain" from saying you need to work on that massive flaw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Hey, a LOT of women get them. I would say, as long as YOU want them...go for it. Your hubby will go gaga at them, and so will the clerks in the grocery store too!

If it were me, and I did not want them but was thinking of just doing it for my husband, I would talk myself out of it.


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

sadgirl1979 said:


> ...I just thought in my little fantasy world that maybe if I got my chest to his "dream" size it would make him more attracted to me and make me, in turn, feel better about myself.


Very amusing thread! I wonder how many of us consistently function much BEYOND the "middle school" level? Personally, it's sometimes a struggle! Let me try, for a moment: Why does he have a "dream" size, and what to make of it?

It makes sense that there's some adaptive value in seeking more "perfect" mates, in order to produce more perfect offspring. I've read this is particularly strong with regards to left-right body symmetry.

And I suppose it would be hard to ever get anything accomplished if we became terribly distracted every time we saw ANY person of the desired sex, rather than just occasionally upon seeing someone who seemed somehow unusually striking.

But I'm guessing the main reason people become fixated on "dream" persons of the desired sex is an attempt to feel more perfect, and as such worthy, themselves. And that's ironic, because someone socially "above" you likely ends up leaving you feeling all the lower!

Anyway, here's my suggestion: Get your husband to watch porn with you. Give a nod to the dream types he goes for. But focus on finding an actress that's extremely different, in this case, with small boobs. I'm often amazed at myself feeling that radically different body types can be equally attractive. Then I remember, it's all a choice, deciding particular body features are more or less attractive, even if it doesn't feel like a deliberate choice, it is. If you can identify his, killer attractive small boobed porn actress, perhaps you can plant the seed in his head that, it's all in his head.


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

So, 
When I was separated and waiting for the divorce to be final, the wife calls me up and asks if I could drive her home from surgery for a chin implant. 
I was really detached at that point and doing well, but I said OK, you are the mother of my children....
Driving her home, she was holding her arms crossed.
"Why are you holding your arms like that?"
Response: I got implants too!
Her breasts were just fine.
So I payed for for boobs I never got to see. 
That is a negative return investment!


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

sadgirl1979 said:


> * I'm 5'3" and 124 lbs *right now - was 115 before I got pregnant with baby #2, so I'm pretty thin but everything is not in the same place it used to be! I just thought in my little fantasy world that maybe if I got my chest to his "dream" size it would make him more attracted to me and make me, in turn, feel better about myself. I know I shouldn't base how I feel about myself on what anyone else thinks, but it would be nice to feel like my husband is attracted to me!


5'3 and 124lbs means you're a cute lil thing... your dude needs to see it that way, and plastic tits won't help IMHO.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

sadgirl1979 said:


> Thank you to everyone who has replied. I appreciate all the feedback. I honestly hadn't thought about it in the light of that I would be "feeding an addiction" by doing it. Really it had never occurred to me to look at it that way, but it is a good point. I had thought about getting implants before, too, so I am not against getting them. I guess I should also mention I have a toddler and am 5 months pregnant so I have been contemplating doing the "mommy makeover" after baby #2 to get something close to what my old figure used to be. I'm 5'3" and 124 lbs right now - was 115 before I got pregnant with baby #2, so I'm pretty thin but everything is not in the same place it used to be! I just thought in my little fantasy world that maybe if I got my chest to his "dream" size it would make him more attracted to me and make me, in turn, feel better about myself. I know I shouldn't base how I feel about myself on what anyone else thinks, but it would be nice to feel like my husband is attracted to me! I think this just all happened at the worst time since I feel extra emotional with the pregnancy hormones raging... Again, thanks to all who posted - it has been enlightening to read everyone's opinions.


At your size frame, having much bigger breasts, especially the size your husband is talking about, would make it difficult for you to find anything that fits you properly.
Having your breasts enlarged would not help your husband to stop looking at other women or at pornography. If he wants to stop looking at pornography, he can look into making some changes and quitting. After not looking at pornography for a period of time (depends on the person) he should become more satisfied with what he has.


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

I haven't posted to this forum in forever, but I just had to respond to this! There is no way you should get implants. Your husband has a problem that has absolutely nothing to do with you. I highly doubt he would stop looking at pornography or satisfy his craving for huge breasts if you went through a surgery to make your already well-endowed chest even larger. He really needs to cultivate some other interests!

Let me share a little with you. I'm 5'4, 110 pounds, and a small A/B cup. My husband did not marry me for my breasts, that's for sure! There have been a few times where I've felt a little insecure about my chest size, but not too much, really. After having four kids, I've worked hard to get in shape, and for the most part, I'm proud of my body! I feel well-proportioned. How do YOU feel about your figure? Huge breasts will probably bring uninvited staring from men you don't even know. That for me, is one reason, I would never want implants. I don't enjoy that type of attention. I'm also a runner, and I believe huge breasts implants would be uncomfortable. Would YOU enjoy having huge breasts?

I really wouldn't do something like this just for him. It might cause resentment down the road. Are you completely satisfied with 100% of his physique? Does he have a flawless body? I'm sure my husband would like it if my breasts were naturally larger. But I'm know I'm beautiful to him without invasive surgery. You deserve the same respect/treatment from your own husband. 

Best wishes to you!


----------



## botti (May 28, 2014)

Just want to add my vote to the NO pile.


----------



## sadgirl1979 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok, just wanted to throw this out there too. Even on days when we have really amazing sex or I give him an awesome bj, or do all the things I know he likes (and I really get into it - not just do it because I know he likes it but looking like I'm hating it the whole time) I mean even when I think we have just had a mind blowing time and I think he is satisfied, he is still looking at the huge breasted porn later that day. Is this normal guy behavior, or is this behavior due to being addicted to porn? Do most guys who don't feel they have a porn additction still check out naked women on the internet the same day after they have had great sex?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

sadgirl1979 said:


> Ok, just wanted to throw this out there too. Even on days when we have really amazing sex or I give him an awesome bj, or do all the things I know he likes (and I really get into it - not just do it because I know he likes it but looking like I'm hating it the whole time) I mean even when I think we have just had a mind blowing time and I think he is satisfied, he is still looking at the huge breasted porn later that day. Is this normal guy behavior, or is this behavior due to being addicted to porn? Do most guys who don't feel they have a porn addiction still check out naked women on the internet the same day after they have had great sex?


Whether or not he is addicted is not the issue. The issues are that he is hurting your feelings by his behavior, he lacks self-control, and he is lusting after other women, plus he is trying to put this off on you, like you are the one with the problem. That is wrong and unloving. Your husband is not loving you like he ought to be. Your relationship is not healthy. If he wants to be a loving husband, he needs to stop with the porn and give all his attention and affection to you and be happy with you the way you are.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sadgirl1979 said:


> My husband says he has an addiction or problem with viewing pornography of women with extremely large breasts. I asked him if there is anything I can do to help with his problem and he said he thinks the problem would go away if I get large breast implants. I'm a 34D but compared to what he likes I am very small if you can imagine. I am really considering having the surgery because I now feel insecure with our sex life and feeling that I am not enough for him and that he isn't attracted to me. Any opinions on this subject are welcome.


Nah. You need a husband transplant.

34D? That sounds quite big, to me.:smthumbup:


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have implants and I'm also going to go with no on this. At least don't do it because he wants it. Trust me....I did. It didn't help anything. Sure my boobs look super awesome (I was the president of the itty bitty t!tty committee at an A cup before surgery).

But in the end, having super awesome boobs did not solve our issues. At all. In fact, the problems are still very much there on a daily basis. 

Don't do anything drastic like this to try and please your husband. That goes above and beyond what a wife should have to do. Next time he says something about your boobs, tell him to go get a bigger member first then you'll talk about getting bigger boobs.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

sadgirl1979 said:


> Is this normal guy behavior, or is this behavior due to being addicted to porn? Do most guys who don't feel they have a porn additction still check out naked women on the internet the same day after they have had great sex?


I'm sorry you are experiencing this, I don't know if it's normal or otherwise since we are all different. That said, I don't think it's specifically a guy thing, since women can likewise be drawn towards pornography, and be hurtful without intention or otherwise as well.

Unfortunately he may not be satisfied with your breasts, if that is the case he has a problem/s to get over. Your breasts simply aren't a problem.

I wonder whether your husband would be willing to undergo surgery to become a shorter or a taller man (leg lengthening etc, sawing the leg bones)?

I hope he married you for who and what you are not for what body type surgery will make you.

My wife is a perky B cup, I wouldn't complain if she had saggy, balloon or no breasts at all. Although I do find my wife very attractive physically, who she is does more much for me than what she is.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Question. What happens after you get implants? What would be the next thing you have to do to please? Just wondering where it will stop.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

No, your husband is NOT normal


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

I have never desired large breasts on a women --- my wife is a "B" cup and I just love them because they are on her body!! I believe huge unnatural breasts full of silicone or saline are actually a turnoff.

Only get implants if that is what YOU really want to do for YOURSELF. If big boobs are his only focus on you ---- then change YOUR man focus. Having said all of that, I will repeat what has already been said ---"you need a husband transplant". You are beautiful just the way you are now!!!


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

sadgirl1979 said:


> should I get implants


No.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

No. Tell him he needs to get a penis implant before you would even consider getting your boobs done.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

No!

You've already got a great set of t!ts. If he doesn't like the big one's you've got now (and a D cup on a little gal like you _*is *_big), then he aint gonna be happy with your new big bangers either.

God Almighty! If a man told me he didn't like my t!ts or they weren't big enough - I'd tell him to go and jump. Stuff that. _*I *_like them, and quite frankly that's all that matters.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

i totally agree. you can't change your body to make someone else happy. that is a losing battle.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

and a d-cup is huge for anyone


----------



## mace85 (Mar 12, 2012)

sadgirl1979 said:


> My husband says he has an addiction or problem with viewing pornography of women with extremely large breasts. I asked him if there is anything I can do to help with his problem and he said he thinks the problem would go away if I get large breast implants. I'm a 34D but compared to what he likes I am very small if you can imagine. I am really considering having the surgery because I now feel insecure with our sex life and feeling that I am not enough for him and that he isn't attracted to me. Any opinions on this subject are welcome.


Really.... The solution to his porn problem is you getting implants? I am sorry, that is like helping a meth addict by making his cheeseburger taste more like meth. This is the ultimate in being an enabler. 

Here is how I see it. If you want implants, get implants. If you don't want implants, don't get implants. But leave his porn issues out of that decision.

Do I watch porn? Yes, I don't find it distracting to my sex life, and neither does my wife. But typically what I enjoy is actresses who resemble my wife, and not the typical porn status quo actress. See how that works? My sex life influences my porn decisions, not the other way around. 

Your issues are deeper than the size of your breasts.


----------



## Rooster2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

Lila said:


> This goes for all cosmetic procedures. You should only do it because YOU want the change, not because someone else is asking you to change. But especially not to resolve someone else's problem. Think of it this way, you could be enabling your husband's addiction by getting those huge implants.


I agree with this. You should only change you body for yourself. Not someone else. If your husband truly loves you the size will not matter. My wife was a 36d. She went the other way and wanted a reduction. She got it. It never changed me a bit on how I feel about her. However she had better never change that sexy butt she has. Lol


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Nah. You need a husband transplant.
> 
> 34D? That sounds quite big, to me.:smthumbup:


+1

Add another NO to the list. I could never imagine asking my spouse to have surgery for vanity reasons. It's dangerous (even if a low risk). He's honest about his desire at least I guess, but totally disrespectful to pressure you about it if he is. If you don't want them, let him know and to try to continue honest discussions about whether he can live without them or not. If he can't get away from that need, let him go to pursue that and find someone that likes your body 100%.

Boobs may fill out a top, but I've always preferred butts. I've fooled around with some larger chest girls in my youth, but don't think I've ever been serious with any girl larger than B cup. Wife is an A cup and an A++ butt. :lol:


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
Some years back my wife had part of her breast removed due to breast cancer - leaving it somewhat deformed. She wanted to know if I wanted her to get it repaired. 

I made it clear that it was entirely her decision, but that I'd much rather spend time with her when she was healthy, rather than have her go through another surgery and recovery.


----------

